# [Build Log] Venom - Socket 1155



## Nullifier (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello,

Just wanted to get my first build log out there.
This is well overdue.

Build color scheme will be mainly Black Green and Chrome.

I was originally going to make my first build log around the x58 system with xeon processor, but having to control the NB temps was slightly annoying.
Anyways! onto the parts.

Motherboard: Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3 Rev 1.0 (Arrived)


Spoiler: Motherboard PICS



















CPU: Intel i5 3570k Delid  (already here an delidded)


Spoiler: CPU PICS



































Monitor: Philips BDM4065UC 40" UHD (4K) Monitor


Spoiler: MONITOR PICS



Philips BDM4065UC 40" UHD (4K) Monitor








Case: Coolermaster HAF XB EVO


Spoiler: Case PICS



Coolermaster HAF XB EVO






Some pics of the premod case.





















GPU Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming Rev 1.1 SLI ( already got them)


Spoiler: GPU PICS



Original Appearance pre mod.
















PSU: EVGA Supernova G2 850watt (already here)


Spoiler: PSU and Cable PICS



I coated the covers in a rubbery liquid latex to make them look kind of like snake skin. Given the name, I'd say it fits well.
















Ram: Kingston Hyperx 2400 MHZ 8gb (owned later to be 16gb)


Spoiler: Ram Pics



Pic of the Ram, Kingston HyperX Beast 2400mhz
Picked this particular set for the sharp top of the heatsinks, they will occupy the Black slots on the MB.








CURRENT COOLING TO BE REPLACED: Corsair H80i (owned)
SSD: Crucial MX100 240GB (owned)
SSD: Kingston V100 64gb (owned)
HDD: some crappy 250gb HDD more details later (owned)
DVD: Asus (owned)


PWM Fans: 2x 140mm Arctic cooling
Case fans: 2x 140mm Scythe Glide Stream 1600rpm

I'll be replacing the case, and updating the cooling to custom waterloop over time.


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 5, 2015)

Here are some pics of the delid Process.
Sorry for the quality, done with a cellphone.
30c drop across the board. Core 0 40c drop.

[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2341983/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2341984/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2341985/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2341986/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2341987/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2341988/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2341989/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


----------



## peche (Feb 5, 2015)

nice!!
Hard Process??

Regards,


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 5, 2015)

peche said:


> nice!!
> Hard Process??
> 
> Regards,



Nope not at all, if you look at the 3rd picture where the CPU is in the Vice, you can see I've put it in on an angle.
1 end on the IHS, one end on the chip, then you just tighten till it pops off. doesn't warp or risk breaking anything since it's pushing the ihs across the PCB.
Least risky way of delidding and quickest imo, I didn't like the idea of taking a razor or Hammer to my chip.


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 5, 2015)

Just ordered 10 Green LEDs to replace with the blue ones on the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gamings.

[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2344355/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


Original Appearance pre mod.

[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2344357/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


----------



## peche (Feb 5, 2015)

Xorium said:


> Nope not at all, if you look at the 3rd picture where the CPU is in the Vice, you can see I've put it in on an angle.
> 1 end on the IHS, one end on the chip, then you just tighten till it pops off. doesn't warp or risk breaking anything since it's pushing the ihs across the PCB.
> Least risky way of delidding and quickest imo, I didn't like the idea of taking a razor or Hammer to my chip.


i will delid mine on a couple of weeks ... im affraid to screw it up ... i will try just a razor for it ...as @Knoxx29 tell me!


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 5, 2015)

peche said:


> i will delid mine on a couple of weeks ... im affraid to screw it up ... i will try just a razor for it ...as @Knoxx29 tell me!



Becareful not to dig into the PCB or DIE if going the razor method.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 5, 2015)

So far i have delidded 5 CPU's all using the same method (Razor), the first one took me 10 minutes the rest took me no more than 5/6 minutes, its like after you delid one the rest is just fun.

For me it has become child's play


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 5, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> So far i have delidded 5 CPU's all using the same method (Razor), the first one took me 10 minutes the rest took me no more than 5/6 minutes, its like after you delid one the rest is just fun.


Hahahah I know how you feel.


I'm having a bit of an issue deciding what case to go with still on this build.
I'm thinking about going with a Corsair Carbide Cube or a COOLERMASTER - CABINET HAF XB EVO

I can't decide.

I want a fat, cubey case. So any suggestions would be apreciated.
Need room for a custom water loop.


----------



## peche (Feb 5, 2015)

i like corsair carbide, and also i like pretty much the urban series of thermaltake, and chasser ones... antec 900 could be a nice option,



Knoxx29 said:


> So far i have delidded 5 CPU's all using the same method (Razor), the first one took me 10 minutes the rest took me no more than 5/6 minutes, its like after you delid one the rest is just fun.
> 
> For me it has become child's play


dude, im sending you  mine's !!

Regards, 

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Feb 5, 2015)

Xorium said:


> I want a fat, cubey case. So any suggestions would be apreciated.
> Need room for a custom water loop.



*Looking for a "fat"/deep case.*
i already told you what to get, but you told me that it is not available


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 5, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> *Looking for a "fat"/deep case.*
> i already told you what to get, but you told me that it is not aveilable



Yeah that XSPC case right?
Still not available, I'll look around a bit more for it.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 5, 2015)

peche said:


> i like corsair carbide, and also i like pretty much the urban series of thermaltake, and chasser ones... antec 900 could be a nice option,
> 
> 
> dude, im sending you  mine's !!
> ...


it would be a pleasure for me to add one more delidd to my Album


----------



## FireFox (Feb 5, 2015)

Xorium said:


> Yeah that XSPC case right?
> Still not available, I'll look around a bit more for it.



Right, XSPC, if i decide to build something bigger than what i have i am getting one of those.


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 5, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Right, XSPC, if i decide to build something bigger than what i have i am getting one of those.



Ugh OMG I found TWO available, one for 340€ the other for 560€.
YUP THATS OUT OF THE QUESTION lol.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 5, 2015)

because i am planning a new build, with 3 GPU's and a big Watercooler that would be the right choice for me.

i bet you like that case @peche, all Black


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 5, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> because i am planning a new build, with 3 GPU's and a big Watercooler that would be for me the right choice for me.


It would definatly be the right choice for me as well if I had that sort of extra cash ^_^

So far I'm liking the Corsair Carbide CUBE, and the Coolermaster Haf XB EVO.
Both 100€ 
Haf XB EVO is my current pick i think, mainly because of how the motherboard lays horizontally. it's interesting. and I dont have to flip my case everytime I need to mess with something.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 5, 2015)

i would like to continue chatting but i need some rest because i have to get up at 4 a.m and now it is 1 a.m, tomorrow i have 11 hours fly to dom rep ( just for a week)


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 6, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> i would like to continue chatting but i need some rest because i have to get up at 4 a.m and now it is 1 a.m, tomorrow i have 11 hours fly to dom rep ( just for a week)



No problem m8! enjoy your trip!


If anyone has any more suggestions on cases where the motherboard lays horizontally let them fly.
As soon as I sell my Asrock Extreme 4 m I'll be buying.


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> because i am planning a new build, with 3 GPU's and a big Watercooler that would be for me the right choice for me.
> 
> i bet you like that case @peche, all Black


Correct!
Blackcases are ultracool! 
Except TT level 10 titaium ... that metalic grey


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Xorium said:


> Hahahah I know how you feel.
> 
> 
> I'm having a bit of an issue deciding what case to go with still on this build.
> ...


Have a look at the Thermaltake V21
I was considering it for my next build.
Admittedly it only fits up to m-ATX but it has room for two 240 radiators and custom cooling.


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 6, 2015)

The motherboard I bought for the build is full ATX
So that wouldn't work out unfortunatly.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 6, 2015)

Xorium said:


> The motherboard I bought for the build is full ATX
> So that wouldn't work out unfortunatly.


Funky.


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2015)

Xorium said:


> The motherboard I bought for the build is full ATX
> So that wouldn't work out unfortunatly.



it's that the G1 sniper M3 motherboard ? Z77 chipset? 

Totally wanted  ...


----------



## Vario (Feb 6, 2015)

nice 1155


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 6, 2015)

peche said:


> it's that the G1 sniper M3 motherboard ? Z77 chipset?
> 
> Totally wanted  ...


M3 is the mATX version, this is just 3 the full ATX


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2015)

i always wanted one G1 Gaming motherboard from Ggiabyte... never had one... 
Maybe someday

Regards,


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 6, 2015)

peche said:


> i always wanted one G1 Gaming motherboard from Ggiabyte... never had one...
> Maybe someday
> 
> Regards,



I know how you feel man! I was looking around for one a while back and couldn't find one.
I was pretty surprised when I found this one.


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2015)

Xorium said:


> I know how you feel man! I was looking around for one a while back and couldn't find one.
> I was pretty surprised when I found this one.


you found it used or new??


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 6, 2015)

peche said:


> you found it used or new??


Slightly used
Some dude bought it, and is getting rid of it right away because hes upgrading to haswell.
All of the accessories are even still closed in the original packaging. like the sli bridges, and the I/O plate and the Sata cables.


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2015)

Xorium said:


> Slightly used
> Some dude bought it, and is getting rid of it right away because hes upgrading to haswell.
> All of the accessories are even still closed in the original packaging. like the sli bridges, and the I/O plate and the Sata cables.


Pretty good deal!
i wish i can change my Z68X for a G1 killer or sniper... 
gigabyte motherboards are the best !


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 6, 2015)

peche said:


> Pretty good deal!
> i wish i can change my Z68X for a G1 killer or sniper...
> gigabyte motherboards are the best !



Yeah I was really happy with the price as well.

So I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to go with the Coolermaster Haf XB Evo, I can't find any other good cases for sale.
(obviously i know they exist, i just can't find them)


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 6, 2015)

Xorium said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to go with the Coolermaster Haf XB Evo


Oh yeah, I've seen great case mods with that one


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2015)

i would rather thermaltake or antec case, dont like so much coolermaster's options...


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 6, 2015)

I really wanted the Thermaltake Core X9 but I can't seem to find one anywhere.


----------



## xvi (Feb 6, 2015)

Wait a minute. 30c drop in temps? Are you running it naked?
Also, sub'd.


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 6, 2015)

xvi said:


> Wait a minute. 30c drop in temps? Are you running it naked?
> Also, sub'd.



Yeah 30c is a pretty typical temp drop on IVY after delid if you do it correctly/got one of the ones they did a really shabby job on the IHS application of.
That glue is seriously annoying, my die wasn't even making contact at all with the IHS.

I'm using CLU on the DIE, Coollaboratory Ultra, it's like a liquid metal TIM best you can use for between DIE and IHS.
Comes with mini paint brushes as well, so you just put a tiny tab on the die then brushstroke the die till covered nicely.
The on the bottom of the IHS where it should make contact with the die, you put a thin layer in the form of the DIE.

No I'm not running it naked, I've reapplied the IHS unlapped as well.
Thanks for the sub!


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2015)

Xorium said:


> I really wanted the Thermaltake Core X9 but I can't seem to find one anywhere.


japan or italy?
Let me help


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 6, 2015)

peche said:


> japan or italy?
> Let me help


I'm in Italy right now.


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2015)

Xorium said:


> I'm in Italy right now.


take a look:


 

pretty sure you may find iT!


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 6, 2015)

peche said:


> take a look:
> View attachment 62471
> 
> pretty sure you may find iT!



nope, most of those companies either don't have a website anymore/don't sell computer parts anymore.
And the ones that do only have like 3 things by thermaltake... lol...


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2015)

Xorium said:


> nope, most of those companies either don't have a website anymore/don't sell computer parts anymore.
> And the ones that do only have like 3 things by thermaltake... lol...


so you are telling me that they are worst than Costa Rica distributor?

By the way i think core X series are usa only products dude...


Regards,


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Xorium said:


> Yeah I was really happy with the price as well.
> 
> So I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to go with the Coolermaster Haf XB Evo, I can't find any other good cases for sale.
> (obviously i know they exist, i just can't find them)


Try an old microwave oven or single drawer filing cabinet painted and modded.


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 7, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Try an old microwave oven or single drawer filing cabinet painted and modded.


Lol I have like 3 extra black cases laying around, If I have the correct tools I guess I could try to make one myself.


----------



## peche (Feb 7, 2015)

Xorium said:


> Lol I have like 3 extra black cases laying around, If I have the correct tools I guess I could try to make one myself.


long lifr to case mods!!!!


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 16, 2015)

Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3 ATX Motherboard has arrived!
And I've ordered the Coolermaster HAF XB EVO, I plan on modding it a bit.


----------



## peche (Feb 16, 2015)

then the envy starts....


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 16, 2015)

"logo" etc added.


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 17, 2015)

​The courier is very much my friend today, he has brought presents!
(apart from the fact that I had to pay an extra tax on the screen that I didn't know about before hand -_-  )


Philips BDM4065UC 40" UHD (4K) Monitor

[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2358378/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]



Coolermaster HAF XB EVO

[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2358384/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 17, 2015)

[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2357348/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]​
Some pics of the premod case.

[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2358427/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2358430/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2358432/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2358433/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 17, 2015)

[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2357348/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]​

Some Pics of the PSU and Cables.
I'm not really sure if I want to touch the apearance of the PSU itself.

However for the cables I went with straight up black on black, I coated the covers in a rubbery liquid latex to make them look kind of like snake skin. Given the name, I'd say it fits well.

[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2358496/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2358497/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2358499/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 17, 2015)

[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2357348/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]​
Pic of the Ram, Kingston HyperX Beast 2400mhz
Picked this particular set for the sharp top of the heatsinks, they will occupy the Black slots on the MB.

[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2358589/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 17, 2015)

[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2357348/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]​
Motherboard in the case, cpu in place, power cables hooked up and ram in place, getting close to firing it up.

[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2358711/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 18, 2015)

[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2357348/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]​

Some quick Pics of the GPUS, Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming SLI.
Going to mod them with some XSPC molex leds next week or so.

[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2358784/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
[IMG=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2358786/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


----------

